# Sorority to Community: Is it Possible?



## Glitch (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello there,

I've just started my first tank and it is fully cycled. It is a 29 gallon, currently home to 5 female Betta and a few bunches of Moneywort and Corkscrew Val. Initially, I planned on this being a tropical community tank. I wanted to add a Dwarf Gourami, a couple of Honey Sunset Gouramis, and a large school of Tetras or Harlequin Rasboras.
From everything I've read, the Gouramis are out of the question. I'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions for tank-mates for my girls. Would it be better to go the tropical semi-aggressive route? I know most of those fish will become too large for my tank. I'm beginning to think my community tank is out of the question. Anyone have ideas? I'd really like to add some other fish, aside from bottom feeders.

I'd really appreciate any input.


----------



## jdwoodschild (Jan 22, 2007)

Tetras will get along well, no guppies, and no barbs. Anything that is a highly non-agressive fish that doesn't have anything simular to male betta finnage would be alright. Go and talk to pet shop owners (big and little, though mom and pop ones may be a little more knowlegeable. I don't know alot of different types of fish, and others here would be able to tell you more than me because this is all I know! But guppies and barbs are a negative.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't see why you couldn't have Dwarf Gourami's. I had 2 in my 50g with 3 female bettas until recently (one died mysteriously, no signs of fighting). Tetras and Rasboras would go well with them though also.

Good Luck.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

Honey gouramis are not as aggressive as Dwarves usually and since female bettas have a better temperament than males, you should be fine keeping them together. I'd try Honey gouramis before Dwarf gouramis.

You should also be fine adding a school of tetras and/or rasboras. I think 2 schools would fit in nicely. Go for something that isn't nippy though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't suggest talking to pet stores as has been suggested. Most pet stores are in it for the money and will sell you what you want, regardless of if it is right or not. In other cases, they just plain don't know what they're talking about.

You may be able to get away with a dwarf gourami, however anabantids don't usually tolerate other anabantids of different species. It could be possible if you find a dwarf gourami that is very peaceful, which is definitely possible, but I've also heard of people having dwarf gouramis that just all of a sudden got a little tempermental. IMO its a little bit of a hit or miss situation, but can be done.

Tetras would be a very nice choice. In a basic community tank, I would have a decent sized school of tetras (around 6-8) and maybe about 6 or so of some species of corydoras catfish.


----------



## Glitch (Jul 19, 2007)

Thank you for all the responses. I feel quite relieved. 
I'm setting up a quarantine/hospital tank soon and after that I'll try adding a school of Harlequins. If all else fails, they can reside there. I'll keep you updated!


----------

